# Best Centipede Substrate



## styrafoamcow (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello, I was wondering what you all use for your centipdes substrate. I usually use potting/garden soil mixed with peat moss. Generally it works very well but sometimes it starts to look kind of stale or not very appealing. So let me know you're prefered substrates and share advice  

Here are a couple images of the centipedes and enclosures. I actually stopped putting live plants in the enclosures recently because everytime I do and it isnt winter hundreds of fungus gnats show up. Anyone else experience this poblem and find a work around?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 10, 2018)

styrafoamcow said:


> Hello, I was wondering what you all use for your centipdes substrate. I usually use potting/garden soil mixed with peat moss. Generally it works very well but sometimes it starts to look kind of stale or not very appealing. So let me know you're prefered substrates and share advice
> 
> Here are a couple images of the centipedes and enclosures. I actually stopped putting live plants in the enclosures recently because everytime I do and it isnt winter hundreds of fungus gnats show up. Anyone else experience this poblem and find a work around?
> 
> ...


I mix plain sand with eco earth and make it deep. My scolopendra s Subspinipes is brooding nymphs in her burrow. My pedes thrive on this mix. Deadly Tarantula Girl and Planet Scolopendra on YouTube have good videos as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## styrafoamcow (Mar 10, 2018)

Daniel Edwards said:


> I mix plain sand with eco earth and make it deep. My scolopendra s Subspinipes is brooding nymphs in her burrow. My pedes thrive on this mix. Deadly Tarantula Girl and Planet Scolopendra on YouTube have good videos as well.


OK thanks for the advice. I wouldn't have thought to use a lot of sand just because I figured soil that could hold moisture would be better. I will checkout their videos to see how they do it. I have been doin it this way for years now and wanted to improve upon it because I know there are ways I could improve their substrate.


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 10, 2018)

styrafoamcow said:


> OK thanks for the advice. I wouldn't have thought to use a lot of sand just because I figured soil that could hold moisture would be better. I will checkout their videos to see how they do it. I have been doin it this way for years now and wanted to improve upon it because I know there are ways I could improve their substrate.


I know the point you are getting at. But sandy soil can still be kept damp. Works well and holds up to their burrowing. Looks good too.


----------



## styrafoamcow (Mar 10, 2018)

I will have to try it. I have used a small amount of sand before in my mixtures and it worked well so I guess I will start using more. I bet it is usefull in keeping the substrate loose and non stale.


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 10, 2018)

styrafoamcow said:


> I will have to try it. I have used a small amount of sand before in my mixtures and it worked well so I guess I will start using more. I bet it is usefull in keeping the substrate loose and non stale.


I haven't had to change them often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 10, 2018)

Eco earth and sand.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 10, 2018)

I use Irish moss peat for my pedes and tarantulas that require damp substrate. It's slightly acidic which really helps in stopping mould. Add springtails and you've got a great set up.


----------



## styrafoamcow (Mar 10, 2018)

RTTB said:


> Eco earth and sand.


I guess this must be a good mix since you both have said that. I will definitely try it 


basin79 said:


> I use Irish moss peat for my pedes and tarantulas that require damp substrate. It's slightly acidic which really helps in stopping mould. Add springtails and you've got a great set up.


That sounds nice. You only use the peat moss? and thanks for the advice


----------



## basin79 (Mar 10, 2018)

styrafoamcow said:


> I guess this must be a good mix since you both have said that. I will definitely try it
> 
> That sounds nice. You only use the peat moss? and thanks for the advice


Yes. Just that and springtails to clean up the remains.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYAN (Mar 10, 2018)

I also mix eco earth and sand, works very good and supports burrowing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 10, 2018)

I use a 50/50 mix of coco peat and sand. My sub isn't as deep as most, but my pedes seem to be fine - they can still burrow if they want, but they usually hide under leaf litter or sphagnum, with the pedes I've had for longer spending almost all of their time on the surface.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 10, 2018)

You have perilite in there? Also, I use cocofiber mixed with sand.


----------



## styrafoamcow (Mar 10, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> I use a 50/50 mix of coco peat and sand. My sub isn't as deep as most, but my pedes seem to be fine - they can still burrow if they want, but they usually hide under leaf litter or sphagnum, with the pedes I've had for longer spending almost all of their time on the surface.


That sounds nice and I have mine about 4 inches deep max and they do well with that and they all stay burrowed until nightime for the most part. That is good advice thank you.


Ratmosphere said:


> You have perilite in there? Also, I use cocofiber mixed with sand.


I do not and ok I am definitely going to use sand as well from now on


----------



## Staehilomyces (Mar 11, 2018)

Just for visuals, here is how I set up my pedes. That's not to say that my way is the only right way, but it's worked for me, the pedes are healthy, and I get to see them out a lot. By the way, @Daniel Edwards thanks for recommending my YT channel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Mar 11, 2018)

I use about 50% coir, over 40% peat moss, and the rest is made of sand. The peat moss and springtails do an excellent job of preventing mold. I also mix in large chunks of moss, it gives the substrate a good structure and keep it from getting too compact. Moss also looks nice on the surface as decoration although it may get dragged under. Your substrate isn't bad, but if the main issue you dislike about it is that it looks unappealing, just add more decorations like moss, leaf litter, bark chips, or bits of grit or gravel. A varied substrate with different textures is also more comfortable for 'pedes as it resembles the environment under hiding spots in the wild.

Most of my centipedes are from Asia and so they love this mix, but your South American 'pede in the first pic would probably prefer a drier substrate than the one I mentioned with more moss and pieces of bark (kind of like the subspinipes in pic 2 but drier). Desert centipedes will take even more sand and grit so the organic material isn't too important so long as it can be burrowed in.

Live plants are nice but fungus gnats do seem to follow them around. I get them from time to time in my potted plants and my invert enclosures. If you want to keep live plants in with the centipedes I think ignoring the gnats might just be easiest.

Also, lovely multidens in the last pic. Haven't seen too many of the brown/red morph in the US.


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 11, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> Just for visuals, here is how I set up my pedes. That's not to say that my way is the only right way, but it's worked for me, the pedes are healthy, and I get to see them out a lot. By the way, @Daniel Edwards thanks for recommending my YT channel!
> View attachment 269104
> 
> View attachment 269105


No problem! Glad to support! Your videos and setups are always in point! Maybe everyone's local micro climate matters? In Virginia USA the temps can vary greatly as does weather. I never have humidity problems here however.


----------



## kermitdsk (Mar 11, 2018)

I use wood/garden earth mixed with sand. In one corner of the enclosures I have sphagnum moss same high like the substrate. That's the place where I to water so you have different wet substrate. And of course springtails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 11, 2018)

kermitdsk said:


> I use wood/garden earth mixed with sand. In one corner of the enclosures I have sphagnum moss same high like the substrate. That's the place where I to water so you have different wet substrate. And of course springtails.


I clearly need to look into springtails. Where can I get springtails info?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Mar 11, 2018)

Daniel Edwards said:


> I clearly need to look into springtails. Where can I get springtails info?


Springtails are not complicated, just little 6-legged relatives of insects that like moisture and detritus. They do well on scraps of prey and centipede droppings and are extremely easy to culture, taking only a month or two to mature and breed. They also eat spores, preventing potentially harmful fungi/mold and pests like mites from appearing.

I found two species in the roots of the same potted fern, and from the 20-ish individuals collected I have several thousand a year later. You can also order starter cultures online from dart frog or terrarium online stores.


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 11, 2018)

LawnShrimp said:


> Springtails are not complicated, just little 6-legged relatives of insects that like moisture and detritus. They do well on scraps of prey and centipede droppings and are extremely easy to culture, taking only a month or two to mature and breed. They also eat spores, preventing potentially harmful fungi/mold and pests like mites from appearing.
> 
> I found two species in the roots of the same potted fern, and from the 20-ish individuals collected I have several thousand a year later. You can also order starter cultures online from dart frog or terrarium online stores.


Thanks for the feedback! They don't over produce and over run terrariums do they? Would they stress out juvenile specimens?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Mar 11, 2018)

Daniel Edwards said:


> Thanks for the feedback! They don't over produce and over run terrariums do they? Would they stress out juvenile specimens?


They do breed very rapidly and in most enclosures I have there are always tiny movements across the soil and moss as springtails move around. When droppings are produced or legs/shell of a prey item are left around, the springtails all flock to it and make a huge white pile. But for the most part, springtails are under the substrate and only surface just after food appears. If you don't include too many food sources and 'pede leavings is all they have to eat, springtails remain at a low enough level. As far as I've seen not even plings are stressed by springtails. Best of all they will never eat a molting 'pede unlike isopods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bryverine (Mar 11, 2018)

RTTB said:


> Eco earth and sand.


What type of sand?


----------



## NYAN (Mar 12, 2018)

bryverine said:


> What type of sand?


I think as long as it doesn’t have calcium in it, it doesn’t matter. Many use play sand though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Mar 12, 2018)

bryverine said:


> What type of sand?


I use plain rock sand, not calcium based sands.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 12, 2018)

I have only a female _S.subspinipes_ (so Asian, therefore things can change a little, when it comes to substrate, unlike for the 'desert' 'pedes) that btw gave birth to a good 30 pedelings, and I always kept/keep here and those on Irish moss peat. Zero issues.


----------



## Colby1100 (Mar 27, 2020)

Whats better to use on the surface?  Sphagnum or peat moss?


----------



## Scorpio420 (Mar 28, 2020)

I love ecoearth.


----------



## Colby1100 (Mar 28, 2020)

Scorpio420 said:


> I love ecoearth.


For the actual substrate? Just eco earth and nothing else? I have eco earth, play sand, and sphagnum moss.   Tryin to figure out the ratios of each if I mix.  Maybe 60% eco earth, 40% sand, and use the moss on top as the ground level? Lemme know what you think please.  Thanks!


----------



## Scorpio420 (Mar 28, 2020)

Colby1100 said:


> For the actual substrate? Just eco earth and nothing else? I have eco earth, play sand, and sphagnum moss.   Tryin to figure out the ratios of each if I mix.  Maybe 60% eco earth, 40% sand, and use the moss on top as the ground level? Lemme know what you think please.  Thanks!


Don't take my word for it. I'm not an expert, and I only have one pede. I just said I love eco earth for cosmetic and smell reasons. I have ecoearth and sphagnum moss. The moss is just on top of the ecoearth, it is there for the pede to hide under.


----------

